# Mini Nubians



## Midge0413 (Mar 3, 2013)

How loud are mini Nubians compared to other goats?

I'm looking into a mini goat and I've had Pygmies before but those ears are just so cute on nubies.... 

I also know that Nubians are known for being loud so are the mini the same way?


----------



## lilaalil (Sep 5, 2014)

I think it really depends... genetics, individual personalities, etc. I have only had one Nubian/ Nigerian cross. She was generally very quiet, but when she was very upset, her voice was just awful. Just this horrible, drunken bellow/ scream. That has been my experience with most of the Nubian crosses I have had. Mostly quiet until upset, and then the worst sound you ever heard. 

Whereas my two Saanen/ Alpine crosses were my two loudest goats, but they were bottle babies, so always calling to me if they thought they saw me or heard me. Their voices were less unpleasant to the ear, but they used them a lot more. I preferred the Nubian crosses in that respect. 

The Nubian/ Alpines that I have now are mostly quiet, and even when upset, their voices are yucky, but they never really give it much volume for some reason. My Saanen was the best; jut nickered like a horse in greeting (very pleasant sound), and nickered a bit louder when upset.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I have 2 Mini Nubian doelings, twins, 6 months old. Neither was very vocal until they recently came into their first heat. OMG, the noise was awful. They screamed, bellowed and generally made a nuisance of themselves for 24 hours. Due to their age (I hope!), their voices were high pitched, but they could also lower it to a chest rattling bellow. The older of the 2 (by 5 minutes! lol) started in the wee hours of the night. My windows were still open, as we had some mild fall weather, and the sound literally jumped me out of bed. I thought something was in the pen attacking the goats! Nope, it was just It, calling for a mate. Oy.


----------

